# How long will the Uncrustables REALLY be good once they have thawed?



## LKS

I was reading the thread below and know my kids love these because they are served at our school, but after I bought them, I read that they are best used within 8-10 hours after they are thawed.  If I take them in my cooler, will they get all mushy after that amount of time?  If no one knows, I guess I will have to experiment.


----------



## MrsPete

Well, they're just peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.  How long would you allow a homemade one to sit?  I'd say overnight in the refrigerator, a couple hours on the counter.  No more.  I wouldn't take a chance on someone getting sick on vacation.


----------



## LKS

Yeah, I realized what they were.  I am not worried about anyone getting sick from having them in the cooler for several days, just as I would not be concerned about the peanut butter, jelly or bread for that length of time, but mostly interested in whether they will get soggy and unappetizing.


----------



## madcoco

They can get soggy pretty quick as the Jelly breaks down from the humidity really don't have a time frame but it doesn't take long.Still tastes great. Just a bit messier.  
http://www.cis.ohio-state.edu/~dmath/baby/pbj.jpg


----------



## Threehearts

Just a side note-  When we stay at the Poly they have baskets of these in conc..  My kids positively HATE them and they are 4 and 6 and love PB&J at home.  They are always soggy and wet when we get them.
I guess my point is - Don't count on your kids eating these as we did.  I know a lot of kids do like them so this is just my experience.


----------



## Mickey1928

I bought these to have on hand for those days when we're doing a lot of running around between sports games/practices, and my kids love them - even my one DD who HATES sandwiches in general.  I know people have mentioned the Pampered Chef gadget, and I'm sure it's great, but to me, that's adding a step, and I'm looking for something for emergencies.  My only problem is keeping them from eating them just for a snack, since my whole point of buying was for emergencies.  

As far as how long they'll last, I'll take one out of the freezer right now and try it in a few days.    I'll report back.


----------



## LKS

Good Luck!  My 3 kids ate the whole box of 10 last weekend.  They don't even let them thaw all the way, much less get soggy.  I'd have to hide one under some green beans or something!


----------



## Threehearts

Too funny, LKS!!


----------



## madcoco

What about 40 yr old kids that love them?Probably would eat them frozen in my sleep if the freezer wasn't locked 
http://www.marketday.com/productimages/8844.jpg


----------



## ZKJmomluvsCreed

A budget tip...

The Pamered Chef sells a product called The Cut n Seal for around $9.  We use it to make our PB&J and they are exactly like uncrustables but waaaayyy cheaper since we make them ourselves.  It's a round metal cutter that crimps and seals the edges.  You can also use it to make other things of course, like mini pizza pockets, tuna salad sandwiches, use pie dough and cherry filling....

We use ours everyday to make the sandwiches though.  

Robin


----------



## LKS

There was another thread that mentioned the tool and I'm sure it saves money in the long run.  We are just looking to be completely lazy and decadent on our vacations and pay the $.50 each ($4.98 for box of 10 at my WalMart) not to have to pull out the bread, peanut butter, jelly, knife (and tool).  I figure even if they cost more than making my own, they're a lot cheaper than buying pb&j at a restaurant, or eating out somewhere even fancier!


----------



## Mickey1928

Almost forgot to post the results of our experiment! 

Left an Uncrustable on the kitchen counter, wrapped, for several days (almost a week, I think) and then DD ate it.  It _wasn't_ soggy.  However, the edges were a little hardened.  (I would have expected soggy.)  DD shrugged and said it was "fine".


----------



## LKS

Hey, thanks Mickey1928!  I haven't bought any more since my kids devoured our box, but now maybe I will for the trip.  They will be stored in the cooler (hidden under something?)


----------



## JDWL

I think this thread had long been abandoned, but ran across it today because of my concern of a whole large box of uncrustables left in the frig...

Wondering about the person that left one on the counter for days...and then ate it just to find out if it was going to be soggy...then my perspective was regained when I read this

https://www.google.com/amp/s/deadsp...es-what-does-the-crustless-pb-j-510613889/amp

"...empty handed in your quest to explain the Uncrustable's existence... it's four hundred more times inconvenient than a regular PB&J and tastes no better... can it really be as the name suggests a lack of crust?... we'd rather wait a half an hour for a frozen Wonder Bread ravioli...to thaw... than spend an extra four seconds hacking the crust off a friggin' homemade sandwich..."

baahaahaa. 

I'm putting the box back in the freezer and not giving it another thought.


----------

